

Ask HN: Interested in a weekly HN summary Podcast? - hugofirth

TL;DR I’d love to see someone make a well produced, weekly, HN podcast. If done right I’d be ok paying a small subscription. Anyone else?<p>I used to listen to the DiggNation podcast: a weekly summary of the top stories on digg. I believe a similar format would work well for HN, though admittedly (given differences in content) with a different tone.<p>Reasons:<p>* Nothing similar currently exists (closest I found was inactive - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnpod.com).<p>* The structured nature of a podcast could  address recent complaints that the quantity of certain types of content (e.g Political discourse) submitted to HN is either replacing, or drowning out, others (e.g Tech demos). The podcasters could choose a single Show HN submission, a single opinion piece and generally limit popular current discussions to an appropriate portion of the coverage.<p>* Guests. Why doesn’t HN emulate the AMA format so popularised by Reddit? Podcasts guests provide a unique way to gain insight into something interesting that someone else is doing.<p>* Podcasters themselves present a unique opportunity to shine light upon submissions which they feel lacked sufficient attention, perhaps due to poor presentation or inaccessible content - easily ameliorated by a well informed podcaster.<p>Clarification:<p>* Whilst I would be happy to contribute time to any such enterprise I feel I lack the depth of experience and breadth of perspective that could make this so potentially valuable.<p>* Most podcasts are free, but people are busy. I am aware that this would probably involve a significant amount of work. I would personally be willing to pay a small monthly subscription for the content. Part of the reason for this submission is to gauge the willingness of others to do the same (~ $2 a month).<p>---<p>Phew! If you stuck with me, thanks! So … show of hands (&#x2F;comments)?
======
aminbandali
It's a great idea. I would love to see it happen, or even do it myself.
Unfortunately, I don't have a strong voice or any equipment. So, even if I do
it, it'd be more like an amateur thing. I don't know if that will be ok and
people will want to listen to it or not :/

------
hugofirth
Sorry if the text seems stilted. An inevitable by-product of trimming over
half a piece. 2000 character limit ... >.<

------
trodos
Yes absolutely.

